# Slots on TV... upcoming kids' sitcom...



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

My kids watch this series on the Disney Channel called The Suite Life of Zack And Cody. I usually avoid it like the plague--it's about annoying twin brats who live in a hotel suite--but I noticed that the coming attractions for the next new episode have scenes where the kids are racing on a big landscaped HO layout in what looks like someone's home. From the quick glances I got, I think it was a 4-lane, and I think it was Tomy from the orange guard rails... I know there was something about one of the cars being too slow, and from the quick shot I got it was a NASCAR stocker...

if anyone feels like watching, it's 6:30 pm this Friday (May 19)...

--rick


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

no only is it an annoying show, but they can't act worth a squat, but the slot car clip may make it worth suffering thru.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Maybe someone can tape it... 

GP


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I flicked past a very early episode of the Brady Bunch on TV Land over the weekend. Bobby was trying to figure out how to get his 1/32 (?) slot car to run and was guessing to Peter that it "must be the brushes." He had a grey track set up. It was the episode where Peter's new girlfriend is in love with his brother Greg. :thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*and then*



buzzinhornet said:


> Maybe someone can tape it...
> 
> GP


and cut out everything but the slotcar bits... :lol:


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Did anyone see the episode of According To Jim where he is running slots on his coffee table.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I saw last weeks episode. A rich kid had a huge Tomy 4 Lane layout on a nice table. The cars were yellow and red. I tried pausing it to make them out, but couldn't. The track part was about 45 seconds, and not an integral part of the show.


----------

